# Post Deployment Leave - Entitlement



## aBob (13 Jul 2011)

I am currently on a deployment in KAF, I will be coming back soon, and I would like to know what leave I am entitled. Am I only entitled to 7 days of Special Leave Relocation (Disembarkation)?
I reviewed the CF Leave Policy Manual and it is unclear which other leaves we are entitle to.
Thank you, your help is really appreciated.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (13 Jul 2011)

Go to your OR.  It all depends on how many days in theatre.  So in theory the amount of leave is not known until your AC leaves, as a delay on the AC could put you over into the next level of leave.  But your OR will be able to give you a rough idea.


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Jul 2011)

It is also in KAF Standing Orders.


----------



## aBob (13 Jul 2011)

Thank you for your quick replies.
My issue is that we all received an number of leave from our OR and nobody around me seems to understand that number. 
The number of days of leaves seems to vary quite a lot between individual who have slightly different number of days spent in KAF. 
I am really interested in knowing the logic behind what we are entitled.
I will review the KAF standing order tomorrow and see what I can find out there. 
Unfortunately, our OR seems quite busy these days and we were instructed not to approach them.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (13 Jul 2011)

The NSE TAV cell has a sheet they attach to leave passes that lays out (in a slightly complicated, but not too bad way) how much leave you get.  If you know someone there ask for it.


----------



## aBob (15 Jul 2011)

I reviewed the KAF standing orders and got my answer.
The exact quantity of days in theater will determined the entitled leave (Special mission leave, redeployment leave, CEFCOM Special Leave, etc.)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## cansecdef (21 Feb 2016)

Sit: I am a single member on deployment.

After a previous deployment, the OR arranged for me to get off the plane at Trenton, instead of continuing on back to home base. I spent some post deployment leave with my NOK who live near Trenton, then flew back to home base, did my half days, and finished post deployment leave. The cost of the flight from Trenton to hold each base was covered by a benefit called SLTA if I remember right.

When I requested to do the same thing at the end of this tour, I was told that there was no way to do that, and the half days must be completed immediately  before any leave was taken. Case closed, despite the precedence

Checking the leave manual doesn't seem to help. Does anyone know where I can find the reference to back taking leave before the half days?

I hate to be that guy quoting the regs to the CoC, but after a long tour....  :threat:


----------



## PPCLI Guy (21 Feb 2016)

cansecdef said:
			
		

> I hate to be that guy quoting the regs to the CoC, but after a long tour....  :threat:



That sentence, and your emoticon specifically, is exactly why you will be required to go through the entire decompression process.  This may not be what you want, but long experience has shown that it is what you need.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Feb 2016)

Other than the Leave Manual, the only other ref I can think of is the CJOC Admin Guide (can't remember the exact name) on their DIN site.  It has info in it about post-D leave amounts, etc.

FWIW, I've never heard of a ref for taking post-D leave before the 1/2 days;  maybe your previous tour, they did it but it is abnormal in sequence.


----------



## Pusser (23 Feb 2016)

The main purpose of the decompression half days is so the CoC can observe you to see if there are any issues.  You being away on leave elsewhere doesn't allow that.


----------



## exgunnertdo (23 Feb 2016)

This is from CDIO 1000-series, 1.3-7.D Post Deployment Phase



> Partial Workday Program (PWP) (To be read in conjunction with CDIO 1.3-12.E). It is recognized that a gradual return to normalcy at the home unit location is important to enable personnel and their families to adjust before they proceed on leave when Reintegration and Decompression is not available. The partial workday program is not leave. However, *any PWP will be completed before the commencement of any post deployment leave*.



(Emphasis mine)

Not the answer you were looking for, sorry, but that's what the CDIO says.  

CDIO 1.3 12.E, by the way, is the whole bit about what happens on the post-deployment period, including the PWP. There's a lot in there about the whole process, so I won't quote that section. But about PWP it says - 



> The PWP shall consist of a minimum of one and up to three partial-day workdays (not including travel time to the home unit location, weekends, statutory holidays or post deployment leave entitlements) at the home unit during which members accomplish administrative or other tasks and acclimatize themselves to the home unit setting. PWP should not be focused on completion of the Immediate Post Deployment Administration detailed in the preceding paragraph.



DWAN link - http://cjoc-coic.mil.ca/sites/_resources/CJOC/CDIO/1000_series_e.pdf


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Feb 2016)

That's the one.


----------

